# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  wybaczyć alkoholikwi

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mąż pił ponad 20 lat, obecnie jest trzeźwy od 2 lat. Myślałam, że wybaczyłam i zapomniałam. Wczoraj, podczas przypadkowej rozmowy z obcą osobą, zupełnie nie na temat picia - nagle wszystko wróciło. Cały żal, smutek, złość, nienawiść - nie moge nad tym zapanować. czy to oznacza, że jednak nie wybaczyłam.
ps. byłam na terapii dla osób współuzależnionych

----------


## wotan99

Dzień dobry,
Niestety taki ból zawsze zostaje. Ciężko jest wybaczyć... Jedyne co może pani zrobić to może wizyta u psychologa? Cały żal, smutek i tak dalej wracają, gdyż wspomnienia zostają. Proszę się nie martwić. Jeżeli mąż nie pije to dobrze  :Smile:  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Compenia

Pomoc psychologa lub szczera rozmowa z mężem! Powodzenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

słuchaj moze miałąś gorszy dzien, musisz nabrac dystansu, ale tez trzymac poprzeczkę "nie pijesz mezu albo sie rozstajemy bo tego nie zniosę juz"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam sie z osoba powyżej. Na ten temat patrzę z innej perspektywy , mój  ojciec jest alkoholikiem zachowuje sie strasznie w szczególnie w stosunku do matki ona się go bardzo boi, a zarazem...go broni! Dla mnie to czysta hipokryzja, jednak wiem ze to jest normalne w patologicznych rodzinach. U Ciebie sytuacja wygląda inaczej bo Twój mąż próbuje sie zmienić co należy docenić (2 lata to juz coś) dlatego możesz mu wybaczyć, jednak cały czas musisz uwazac, dużo zależy też od tego jak sie zachowal po wypiciu alkoholu, łatwiej będzie odpowiedziec na pytanieje znając jego charakter.

----------

